# yamaha rx-v467 av receiver



## dave11 (Aug 10, 2010)

I set this receiver up. After hooking up the speakers i hooked up the fm radio coaxial cable from a roof antenae. All the speakers worked. I than hooked up the rest of my goodies. I now have a new tv hooked up with hdmi cables tying together blu-ray and a old cd player. Speakers work in all modes except the fm-am radio. I don't even hear static. Any ideas? Yes the volume is turned up.
Does Yahama have a tech/product support number?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF Dave :wave:

Does it find stations? If not there's probably a problem at the antenna. 

Its probably a setting within the menus that are telling it to not output a signal when switched to FM. It may have a noise filter that's keeping it from doing that. I'm not that familiar with newer Yamaha's so I'm not much help. Sorry.


----------

